# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی واسه نوشتن ویروس واسه سرور

## saeed-71

سلام دوستان کسی میدونه بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی واسه نوشته ویروس جهت نفوذ به سرور کدوم زبانه؟

----------


## pe32_64

Assembly , (C++‎‎)c
البته بازم هست...

----------


## moharam1370

سلام
هر چی کمتر شئ گرایی باشه بهتره ، ولی آنتی ها هم بیشتر رو برنامه تمرکز می کنند .

----------

